# 
Piszę ten temat po raz drugi (pierwszy raz na "liście płac wykonawców") bo bardzo mi zależy na czasie a to forum przegląda najwięcej luda. Zresztą nie ja pierwsza chcę gadać tu o kasie!  :big grin:  To jest dość długi post i zawiera dużo szczegółow więc może się nie obrazicie jak was poproszę o zajrzenie na forum "łista płac wykonawców" -temat ma ten sam tytuł. Może trochę marudzę, ale bardzo zależy mi na waszych opiniach!  :smile:  Dzięki i pozdrawiam!  :smile:

----------


## mik99

stan zero to ok. 10% kosztów całej inwestycji, jeśli to Ci pomoże?

----------


## inż. Mamoń

Witam, odpowiedziałem w drugim wątku ...

----------


## Michał_B.

Ja fundamenty robiłem sam z bratem więc nie ma tu kosztów robocizny. Więc przybliżony koszt fundamentu to około 7000 -8000zł.
Powieszchnia zabudowy domu to 106 m2.Fundament wkopany na 1.20 m w ziemie szeroki na 50 cm ,wszystko zazbrojone i zalane betonem b15 z betoniarni. Nad ziemią ściana jest zrobiona z klinkieru na h=50cm (klinkier zarazem stanowił szalunek pomiędzy który wylałem beton b15 na szerokość około 25-30cm) oraz zamiast robić podłoge z chudziaka to na zagęszczony piach wylałem około 5cm b15 z włóknami polipropylenowymi.
Fundament powstał w roku 2002 kiedy był jeszcze 7% Vat.

----------


## Michał_B.

Ja fundamenty robiłem sam z bratem więc nie ma tu kosztów robocizny. Więc przybliżony koszt fundamentu to około 7000 -8000zł.
Powieszchnia zabudowy domu to 106 m2.Fundament wkopany na 1.20 m w ziemie szeroki na 50 cm ,wszystko zazbrojone i zalane betonem b15 z betoniarni. Nad ziemią ściana jest zrobiona z klinkieru na h=50cm (klinkier zarazem stanowił szalunek pomiędzy który wylałem beton b15 na szerokość około 25-30cm) oraz zamiast robić podłoge z chudziaka to na zagęszczony piach wylałem około 5cm b15 z włóknami polipropylenowymi.
Fundament powstał w roku 2002 kiedy był jeszcze 7% Vat.

----------

> stan zero to ok. 10% kosztów całej inwestycji, jeśli to Ci pomoże?


No tak, ale nie wiem tak dokładnie (i myślę, że na tym etapie trudno to przewidzieć), jaki będzie koszt całej inwestycji, mogę mieć założenia a życie pokaże całą piękną resztę  :big grin:  A z wykonawcą muszę rozmawiać konkretnie. Tym bardziej, ze nie będę brać ekipy na całość, tylko do poszczególnych etapów. Ale dzięki!  :smile:  pozdrawiam!  :smile:

----------

> Fundament powstał w roku 2002 kiedy był jeszcze 7% Vat.


 No właśnie! Myślę, że te dwa latka później to będzie jednak trochę więcej niż by wynikało z różnicy VAT-u. Ale przynajmniej wiem, że to nie będzie ponad 20 tys jak mnie niektórzy straszyli!  :ohmy:

----------


## Michał_B.

Myśle że jak wszystkiego dopilnujesz z ołówkiem w ręku, przeliczysz wszystkie możliwości to napewno nie wyjdzie tyle ile mówią inni.Mnie dwa lata temu też mówili że minimum za fundament to 15-20 kzł.  :Lol:

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Fundament powstał w roku 2002 kiedy był jeszcze 7% Vat.


Pod koniec 2003 roku cena stali wynosiła 1400/ tonę, w marcu 2004 - 2400/ tonę a w maju nawet 3600/ tonę. Więcej przykładów nie muszę podawać choć przykład stali jest najbardziej drastyczny.

----------


## Michał_B.

> Napisał Michał_B.
> 
> ... Fundament powstał w roku 2002 kiedy był jeszcze 7% Vat.
> 
> 
> Pod koniec 2003 roku cena stali wynosiła 1400/ tonę, w marcu 2004 - 2400/ tonę a w maju nawet 3600/ tonę. Więcej przykładów nie muszę podawać choć przykład stali jest najbardziej drastyczny.


Niestety ale takie czasy.  :sad:

----------


## rubin23

Witam. W czerwcu 2004 do stanu zero (12x10) h-140 cm. bloczki betonowe. Całkowity koszt- 8000 pln.  sporo prac we własnym zakresie. różnica w cenie stali na ławy m-dzy 2003 a 2004 niewielka bo tylko  500 pln.  Pozdrawiam  :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## rubin23

Aha, w tych kosztach zmieściły sie wszystkie wyjścia kanalizy i fundament ocieplony.

----------


## KaiM

> Witam. W czerwcu 2004 do stanu zero (12x10) h-140 cm. bloczki betonowe. Całkowity koszt- 8000 pln.  sporo prac we własnym zakresie.


Nic tylko pozazdrościć - mam podobne wymiary tylko jeszcze obok spory garaż no i buduję dzisiaj. Jeden przykład - na ławy wyszło mi 25 m3 betonu B15 który w Poznaniu kosztuje 200zl +VAT czyli 244,- co już daje 6.100,- zł

a gdzie stal, ocieplenie no i robocizna ???
robię sam i myslalem ze z tego wątku się dowiem ile oszczędzam a tu padają takie kwoty że mi się nawet materiały nie chcą w tym zmieścić

buuuu

----------


## remx

Ja też bedę miał duże koszty, Jestem w trakcie. Mam fundamenty w obwodzie ok 85m + ganek i taras (taras 25m2). Na pewno przekroczę 30 tys.

----------


## Senser

Mnie funademtny z kanalizą, chudziakiem (120 m2) kosztowały ok. 12 000 zł

----------


## miwol

Senser, to bardzo niewiele. Oglądałem Twoje zdjęcia na stronce, fundament masz wysoki (7 bloczków) a i rozłożysty. Możesz podać więcej szczegółów? Ile Ci betonu poszło w ławy, ile bloczków, ile podsypki? Ja kończę w tym roku na stanie '0', nie mam jeszcze rozprowadzonej kanalizy a (mimo że sporo robię sam), 20K zł już odfrunęło. Mam tylko (?) 55 mb ław, wlałem w nie równo 15 m3 betonu, na to poszło 1215 bloczków, tona cementu, 9 wiader (po 20l) dysperbitu, styropian+siatka+folia od zewnątrz oraz... 11 samochodów po 21 ton podsypki od wewnątrz. W Twoich 12K zł nie zmieściłbym się za Chiny    :Confused:   :ohmy:

----------


## Marcinjarosz

Witam
Buduję D09 "dom na 102" pod Bydgoszczą, a to moje koszty:
- zdjęcie humusu - 200 pln
- zbrojenie ław fi 12 + strzemiona: ok. 950 pln
- beton b-15, 9 m3 - 1600 pln 
- pompa do bet. 150 pln
- lepik: 140 pln
- bloczki bet. 1.900 pln
- cement prawie 2 t. - ok 620 pln
- kruszywo: 120 pln
- izolbet A - 140 pln
- robocizna (murowanie bloczków) - 1000 pln

Beton, kruszywo i pompa bez Vat  :smile: , papa na izol poziom - za friko
Reszta robocizny to moje ręce (wykop pod ławy w gruncie, zbrojenie, izolacja pion-poziom), razem wychodzi: 6820 pln
Pozostało mi zasypanie fundamentów, ale dziąki temu, że mam bdb piasulek pod humusem, wystarczy że zamówię koparko-spycharkę za ok. 250 pln - wykopie dołek z którego piasulek wrzuci do fundamentów, a zdjęty humus z obrysu domu wsypie do srodeczka   :Lol:  .
Przepusty na kanalizę, wodę i prąd porobione. Podkład betonowy zostawiam na wiosnę.

Marcin

----------


## pattaya

U mnie fundamenty :
-80 mb ław o szerokości 60-85cm,wysokości ok,80 cm ze zbrojeniem poprzecznym
-bloczki -wysokość ściany od 70-135 cm(teren pochyły) bodaj 1600 szt
-oczywiście wykopy
-17 kamazów piachu w środek +zawibrowanie
-32m3 keramzytu jako ocieplenie
-folie+chudziak ok.12cm
-stopy pod kominy i schody
-rapowanie z obu stron
-położenie 2 warstw abizolu z obu stron
-oczywiście stal ok.0,5 tony
-beton B20 chyba ok.32-35m3
Razem robocizna +materiały ok.20tys+7% VAT

----------


## Marek30022

Materiały 24.000 brutto (ławy, fundamenty, kanalizacja, piasek do wypełnienia, chudy beton). Na ławy poszło 24 m3 betonu na podłogę na gruncie 8 m3, piasku ponad 100 m3. Dom ma na parterze ok. 100 m kw. powierzchni (z garażem).
Co do robocizny to ni wiem bo płacę za całość w ratach.

----------


## miwol

Pattaya, a ile płaciłeś za keramzyt?

----------


## pattaya

Był w promocji w Mszczonowie.
85 zł brutto za m3

----------


## szczery

moje wyszły z 15k zł , powiem szczerze nie spodziewałem się aż tyle i towar brałem bez vatu

----------


## trach

Mój fundament kosztował mnie nieco ponad 6000 zł, w tym:

Wykopy do głębokości 1,05-1,10 m po obrysie domu plus ława w poprzek plus pod obudowę klatki schodowej plus pod komin i pod kominek - razem około 95 mb ław o szerokości od 60 do 80 cm. Wykopy zostały zrobione tak, że na powierzchni ziemi wszystkie miały szerokość około 55-60 cm a przy poziomie posadowienia rozszerzały sie ewentualnie do żądanej szerokości. Cała ziemia poszła na odkład, bez wywozu. Koszt tego etapu wyniósł tyle, ile obiad dla ekipy, czyli paczki przyjaciół, z którą wykopaliśmy to w jeden dzionek (no, musiałem kupić trzy szpadle i trzy szufle oraz rękawice). Zbrojenie: kupiłem pręty z dowozem, teść pociął kątówką, wygiął rurką dwunastki, strzemiona gięliśmy i zakładali ręcznie ze szwagrem. Szkielety włożylismy do wykopu i całość została zalana betonem B15 z najlepszej betoniarni w Siedlcach (Kosieradzcy). Weszło kilkakrotnie więcej betonu niż w projekcie, bo w projekcie tylko ława (30 cm wysokości) miała być betonowa, a wyżej mur z bloczków ale wobec braku podpiwniczenia wylałem wszystko do poziomu terenu (ławy i ściany fundamentowe). I tak sądzę że zaoszczędziłem, bo murowanie z bloczków wymagałoby poszerzenia wykopu (a i tak już zaczynały się przymrozki i nie było czasu na to), a poza tym na takim monolicie ścianom nie grożą raczej zarysowania.

Wykonany: rok temu pod koniec października.

Pozdrawiam - Andrzej

----------


## gregor2

> Mój fundament kosztował mnie nieco ponad 6000 zł, w tym:
> 
> Wykopy do głębokości 1,05-1,10 m po obrysie domu plus ława w poprzek plus pod obudowę klatki schodowej plus pod komin i pod kominek - razem około 95 mb ław o szerokości od 60 do 80 cm. Wykopy zostały zrobione tak, że na powierzchni ziemi wszystkie miały szerokość około 55-60 cm a przy poziomie posadowienia rozszerzały sie ewentualnie do żądanej szerokości. Cała ziemia poszła na odkład, bez wywozu. Koszt tego etapu wyniósł tyle, ile obiad dla ekipy, czyli paczki przyjaciół, z którą wykopaliśmy to w jeden dzionek (no, musiałem kupić trzy szpadle i trzy szufle oraz rękawice). Zbrojenie: kupiłem pręty z dowozem, teść pociął kątówką, wygiął rurką dwunastki, strzemiona gięliśmy i zakładali ręcznie ze szwagrem. Szkielety włożylismy do wykopu i całość została zalana betonem B15 z najlepszej betoniarni w Siedlcach (Kosieradzcy). Weszło kilkakrotnie więcej betonu niż w projekcie, bo w projekcie tylko ława (30 cm wysokości) miała być betonowa, a wyżej mur z bloczków ale wobec braku podpiwniczenia wylałem wszystko do poziomu terenu (ławy i ściany fundamentowe). I tak sądzę że zaoszczędziłem, bo murowanie z bloczków wymagałoby poszerzenia wykopu (a i tak już zaczynały się przymrozki i nie było czasu na to), a poza tym na takim monolicie ścianom nie grożą raczej zarysowania.
> 
> Wykonany: rok temu pod koniec października.
> 
> Pozdrawiam - Andrzej


trach
planuję zrobić fundamenty w ten sam sposób co ty. mam pytanie, jak wysokie zbrojenie zrobiłeś? rozumię że to poszerzenie na dole fundamentów to pod ławę? ściana fundamentowa ma 50 cm a ile ma ława? zbrojenie jakiej jest szerokości? jeżeli ława ma powiedzmy 80 cm to zbrojenie też tak szerokie zmajstrowałeś? a ustawiałeś jakoś poziom w wykopie? czy nie ma to znaczenia że z jednej strony bedzie np. 1,2 a z innej 1m głębokości?
Pozdrawiam
Grzesiek

----------


## trach

Wiesz co, ale na zbrojenie fundamentu to powinieneś koniecznie mieć jakiś projekt ! Tam by to było narysowane.

Ale skoro pytasz, to Ci odpowiem, chociaż sam jeszcze nie mam zdanych egzaminów na uprawnienia projektowe i podpisać się samodzielnie pod tym >>projektem<< z punktu widzenia prawa nie mogę.

Pod domek jednorodzinny wystarczy ława fundamentowa dookoła budynku plus pod wszystkimi ściankami wewnętrznymi grubości 24 cm lub więcej - bo takie ścianki niosą ciężar schodów albo belek stropowych na nich opartych. Taka ława powinna mieć wysokość około 30 cm (ale nie mniej niż wynosi jednosronna odsadzka ławy) - ale jeśli chcesz wylać wszystko hurtem tak jak ja, to te ostatnie ograniczenia Cię nie dotyczą. 

Zbrojenie tej ławy powinno się mieścić w środku jej szerokości (patrząc z góry czyli w rzucie) i musi się składać co najmniej z 4 prętów żebrowanych fi 12 mm połączonych strzemionami z pręta fi 5 ewentualnie 6 mm w rozstawie co około 30 cm - ja bym tyle dał, nawet jeśli norma tyle nie wymaga, żeby w czasie betonowania taki szkielet Ci się nie >>składał<<. Patrząc w przekroju te 4 pręty fi 12 znajdują się w narożach kwadratu o boku około 25 cm, i powinny być podniesione ponad dnem wykopu co najmniej o 5 cm (można podłożyć kawałki jakiegoś starszego betonu lub tym podobne, jeśli nie masz dystansowych kółeczek, albo porządniej: wylać samemu najpierw 5-10 cm chudziaka i dopiero na to kłaść zbrojenie). Wszystkie ławy niezależnie od szerokości są zbrojone tak samo i to tylko na środku, a nie na całej szerokości - tzn. tam gdzie teoretyczne przedłużenie w dół powierzchni ścian przecina się z grubością ławy. 

Głębokość wykopu aż takiego znaczenia nie ma i te plus czy minus 5 cm na całej długości fundamentu nie powinno zaszkodzić. Poziomość łatwo sprawdzić - najpierw zobacz czy masz teren płaski (możesz to ocenić nawet sprawdzając długą poziomnicą poziomość sznurka rozpiętego na kołkach wbitych w miejscu narożników wytrasowanego budynku, oczywiście przywiązanego do obu kołków na tej samej wysokości). Jeszcze lepiej użyć wasserwagi, czyli dłuuugiej rurki gumowej/igelitowej pełnej wody - poziom wody widać gołym okiem, zwłaszcza jeśli na obu końcach masz wetknięte rurki z przezroczystego tworzywa. A jak jest równo, to wystarczy uciąć sobie kawałek kijka o żądanej długości i sprawdzać w miarę kopania czy jeszcze dużo wystaje. Natomiast spód wykopu patrząc wzdłuż szerokości ławy powinieneś mieć w miarę równy, a zwłaszcza nie skopany (jeśli przypadkiem przekopiesz w jakimś obszarze o 10 cm za głęboko, nie zasypuj tego luźnym piachem tylko zostaw - zaleje się betonem).

Powinieneś też przyjrzeć sie krytycznie piachowi na dnie skończonego wykopu - jeśli jest to piach lub glinka to OK, ale jeśli jest to czarny jak ziemia ogrodowa humus albo torf, to należałoby go też wykopać aż do żywego piachu i dopiero betonować. Tak samo kłopot będzie jeśli trafisz na jakiś duży narzutowiec, który akurat tkwi w miejscu, przez które przechodzi zbrojenie albo wystaje z dna wykopu i ława opierałaby sie częściowo na nim. Wszystkich rzeczy jest zresztą trochę za dużo żeby Ci je od razu opisywać i przy okazji Cię straszyć - może wcale na nie nie trafisz i szkoda czasu.

Tam gdzie dwie ławy spotykają się pod kątem prostym (narożniki i skrzyżowania + lub T ław ze sobą) powinieneś dołożyć dodatkowe odcinki po około 180 cm prętów fi 12 zgiętych w połowie pod kątem prostym, dowiązując jedno ramię powstałej L-ki do pręta ławy ułożonego w jednym kierunku a drugie do dalszego z prętów na tym samym poziomie w drugiej ławie. Np. rozpatrując narożnik (na rzucie) lewy dolny masz styk ław w kształcie litery L (ława >>dolna<< z ławą >>lewą<<). Łączysz wtedy prętami zagiętymi dalszy od ciebie pręt ławy >>dolnej<< z lewym prętem ławy >>lewej<< a prawy pręt ławy >>lewej<< z bliższym od ciebie prętem ławy >>dolnej<< - mogę wysłać jutro szkice na priv, bo tutaj nie dam rady, a jaśniej tego opisać nie umiem   :cry:  .

Gorzej z szerokością ław w rzucie (widoku z góry). Tu są potrzebne obliczenia inżynierskie - musisz je wziąć z projektu. Nie będzie dobrze jeśli wszystkie będą tak samo szerokie, nawet jeśli dasz tę szerokość z zapasem, bo np. ściana obciążona krawędzią dachu, kominem i jeszcze stropem będzie osiadać mocniej niż np. ściana obciążona tylko własnym ciężarem - powinna mieć ona tyle razy szerszą ławę ile razy większy przenosi ciężar na 1 metr bieżący, żeby nacisk na grunt był w miarę jednakowy. Tego Ci nie podpowiem. U mnie wyszły szerokości ław od 60 do 80 cm ale pod kominem jest już zdaje się metr z hakiem. Zrobienie tego źle nie będzie przyjemne.

Z drugiej strony, nawet jeśli reszty ścian fundamentowych nie zazbroisz wcale (ja nie zbroiłem) to taki monolit będzie na tyle sztywny, że powinien wybaczyć niedokładności w ciężarze poszczególnych ścian - tym niemniej grunt pod fundamentem może już ich nie wybaczyć...

Na razie tyle, bo czas na mnie. Do jutra!

Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## gregor2

dzięki za rozbudowaną odpowiedź.  :Smile:

----------


## Sergey

> Mój fundament kosztował mnie nieco ponad 6000 zł, w tym:
> 
> Wykopy do głębokości 1,05-1,10 m po obrysie domu plus ława w poprzek plus pod obudowę klatki schodowej plus pod komin i pod kominek - razem około 95 mb ław o szerokości od 60 do 80 cm. Wykopy zostały zrobione tak, że na powierzchni ziemi wszystkie miały szerokość około 55-60 cm a przy poziomie posadowienia rozszerzały sie ewentualnie do żądanej szerokości. Cała ziemia poszła na odkład, bez wywozu. Koszt tego etapu wyniósł tyle, ile obiad dla ekipy, czyli paczki przyjaciół, z którą wykopaliśmy to w jeden dzionek (no, musiałem kupić trzy szpadle i trzy szufle oraz rękawice). Zbrojenie: kupiłem pręty z dowozem, teść pociął kątówką, wygiął rurką dwunastki, strzemiona gięliśmy i zakładali ręcznie ze szwagrem. Szkielety włożylismy do wykopu i całość została zalana betonem B15 z najlepszej betoniarni w Siedlcach (Kosieradzcy). Weszło kilkakrotnie więcej betonu niż w projekcie, bo w projekcie tylko ława (30 cm wysokości) miała być betonowa, a wyżej mur z bloczków ale wobec braku podpiwniczenia wylałem wszystko do poziomu terenu (ławy i ściany fundamentowe). I tak sądzę że zaoszczędziłem, bo murowanie z bloczków wymagałoby poszerzenia wykopu (a i tak już zaczynały się przymrozki i nie było czasu na to), a poza tym na takim monolicie ścianom nie grożą raczej zarysowania.
> 
> Wykonany: rok temu pod koniec października.
> 
> Pozdrawiam - Andrzej


A co z hydroizolacją i ociepleniem takiej ławy-ściany?

----------


## Jacek_Ewa

```
ociepleniem takiej ławy-ściany?
```

Czy ocieplenie od wew. styropianem ma sens? ( czy coś da, co?)

----------


## cosik_janosik

u mnie poszło kupe kasy

stal - 1,5k zł
beton - 4k zł
bloczki - 4k zł
styropian - 1kzł
piach w fundamenty 2k zł
i jeszcze cement, piasek, gedeta itd.....

spodziewałem się 7-8kzł wyszło 2x

----------


## gregor2

z tego co mi wiadomo to wykop wykłada sie folię budowlaną. 
co do ocieplenia pionowego fundamentów-szkoda kasy. Ja planuję tylko ocieplenie poziome, być może 0,5 metra od krańców ścian umieszczę grubszą warstwę ale tego nie jestem pewien. było o tym w ostatnim muratorze.

----------


## Jacek_Ewa

```
co do ocieplenia pionowego fundamentów-szkoda kasy. Ja planuję tylko ocieplenie poziome, być może 0,5 metra od krańców ścian umieszczę grubszą warstwę ale tego nie jestem pewien.
```

czy możesz napisać coś więcej na temat takiego ocieplenia.

----------


## gregor2

> ```
> co do ocieplenia pionowego fundamentów-szkoda kasy. Ja planuję tylko ocieplenie poziome, być może 0,5 metra od krańców ścian umieszczę grubszą warstwę ale tego nie jestem pewien.
> ```
> 
> czy możesz napisać coś więcej na temat takiego ocieplenia.


ocieplenie poziome zakładamy powiedzmy 10 cm, ale przy ścianach dajesz 20 cm. zobacz w ostatnim muratorze.

----------


## trach

> A co z hydroizolacją i ociepleniem takiej ławy-ściany?


No cóż, *Sergey*, może nie Ty jeden się zdziwisz, ale mi wystarczy, jak ścianę nad gruntem (czyli ostatnie 45 cm wysokości ściany fundamentowej) dociepliłem styropianem i obłożyłem klinkierem. Papa poszła na fundament i druga - na ściankę cokołową (na tej samej wysokości, _of course_, co na całym parterze).

Oczywiście dociepliłem od zewnątrz, warstwa styropianu dochodzi do leżącej bezpośrednio nad nią cegły poryzowanej. W obrysie budynku na tej wysokości zjawia się już poziome ocieplenie podłogi. Czyli o ile izolacja przeciwwilgociowa ma ciągłość, o tyle termiczna - nie, i tak się robi. Tyle że ''podręcznikowo'' powinienem wokół budynku dać przynajmniej metrowy pas styropianu (a najlepiej aż do normatywnej głębokości przemarzania). Ale jakoś tak się składa że między nami inżynierami nie zawsze wszystkie czasem ciut asekuranckie rady traktuje się aż tak poważnie - może dlatego że lepiej czujemy gdzie zagrożenie jest a gdzie go nie ma. Straszenie niezbędnym pogrubianiem styropianu podpodłogowego w pasie 1 m wokół obrysu domu też uważam za akurat u mnie przesadzone.

A zresztą, skoro już i tak wylałem fundament wprost w gruncie, to czy dziś czy za rok jego docieplenie będzie dokładnie tak samo wykonalne i dokładnie tyle samo wyniesie: odkopanie ściany odcinkami - oczyszczenie - rapówka - bitumiczne smarowidło - styrodur - żwirek...

Pozdrawiam -
Andrzej (Trach)

----------


## BK

> Napisał trach
> 
> Mój fundament kosztował mnie nieco ponad 6000 zł, w tym:
> 
> Wykopy do głębokości 1,05-1,10 m po obrysie domu plus ława w poprzek plus pod obudowę klatki schodowej plus pod komin i pod kominek - razem około 95 mb ław o szerokości od 60 do 80 cm. Wykopy zostały zrobione tak, że na powierzchni ziemi wszystkie miały szerokość około 55-60 cm a przy poziomie posadowienia rozszerzały sie ewentualnie do żądanej szerokości. Cała ziemia poszła na odkład, bez wywozu. Koszt tego etapu wyniósł tyle, ile obiad dla ekipy, czyli paczki przyjaciół, z którą wykopaliśmy to w jeden dzionek (no, musiałem kupić trzy szpadle i trzy szufle oraz rękawice). Zbrojenie: kupiłem pręty z dowozem, teść pociął kątówką, wygiął rurką dwunastki, strzemiona gięliśmy i zakładali ręcznie ze szwagrem. Szkielety włożylismy do wykopu i całość została zalana betonem B15 z najlepszej betoniarni w Siedlcach (Kosieradzcy). Weszło kilkakrotnie więcej betonu niż w projekcie, bo w projekcie tylko ława (30 cm wysokości) miała być betonowa, a wyżej mur z bloczków ale wobec braku podpiwniczenia wylałem wszystko do poziomu terenu (ławy i ściany fundamentowe). I tak sądzę że zaoszczędziłem, bo murowanie z bloczków wymagałoby poszerzenia wykopu (a i tak już zaczynały się przymrozki i nie było czasu na to), a poza tym na takim monolicie ścianom nie grożą raczej zarysowania.
> 
> Wykonany: rok temu pod koniec października.
> 
> Pozdrawiam - Andrzej
> ...


no właśnie - ja tak zrobiłam, i umknęła nam kwestia izolacji ławy - wszystko jest super zabezpieczone, ale sama ława nie. Beton był lany w folie, no i folia się poprzerywała podczas odkopywania czy lania - nie wiem. W sumie spełniła swoją rolę - nie pozwoliła na kontakt betonu z gruntem, ale teraz trzeba ławę przemalować dysperbitem, bo nie jest niczym chroniona. Monolityczna ściana i bloczki są ocieplone styropianem na placki, na to siatka, tynk, dysperbit, trzeba jeszcze ten dół wysmarować. Oczywiście jest gruba izolacja między ścianami fundamentowymi i ścianami budynku. 
Koszty fundamentów w moim budynku są koszmarne - ze względu na kiepskie warunki gruntowe (plastyczny grunt, wody gruntowe) musieliśmy dodać wieniec i kierownik zarządził dodatkowe ławy pod ściany wewnętrzne i nawet niektóre działowe   :ohmy:  
Parterówka - koszt fundamentów na pewno co najmniej 25 -28 tys, jeszcze nie podliczaliśmy, w tym drenaż, ocieplenia izolacje, geodeta, piasek (240 ton do środka).

----------


## areq

Wiecie co ...jak  czytam ,że ktoś wydał na fundamenty 6000zł  to mi się śmiać chce...Dziwnym trafem najczęściej Ci sami po wybudowaniu średniego domu "chwalą się" ,że wydali na dom: ..... "uuuu" ze 300tk.....

Przyjmuje 100m2 w parterze bez ścian nośnych wewnętrznych:

1. Zdjęcie humusu + Wykop /można ręcznie samemu ale trzeba mieć dużo czasu/ min. 500zł
2. Deski szalunkowe ok. 400zł / przy laniu w grunt można to pominąć/
3. Beton B-20 10*4*0,5*0,4+ok 4m3 na "wydziwnienia" =12m3 * 190 netto=2280zł
4. Zbrojenie stal 12 i 6 na strzemionka min. 600zł w pretach min 800zł pocięte
5. Kanoldy /czy też jak to zwią bloczki bet/ ok 900szt *2zł =1800zł min
6. Dysperbity,papy lub folie fundamentowe,cement,piasek na zaprawę ,styropian do ocieplenia ,siatka,zaprawa,kołki montażowe = 2500zł min
*I tu mozna skończyć wyliczanie dla fundamentów /cena materiałów bez robocizny to około 8300min*
*A gdzie jeszcze najtańsza nawet robocizna????? liczę 2000zł*
Dalej do poziomu zero /przyjęło się potocznie zwać fundamenty na gotowo/
7. Zasypka piaskowa wewnątrz /sam transport/ ok.160ton piasku *12/t=1920zł
8. Podbeton grub 10cm na warstwie ubitego piasku 100*0,1=10m3*150=1500zł
9. Rozprowadzenie rur kanalizacyjnych 500zł

Czyli minimum 12000zł za prace fundamentowe wykonane metodą supergospodarczą....Nie zapomnijmy jednak ,że nasz czas przy budowaniu ,też kosztuje - kosztuje dojazd /paliwo/ -w tym czasie,być moze moglibyśmy zarobić jakieś extra pieniądze?..
_Realnie można przyjąć ,iż koszt solidnego wykonania fundamentów do stanu "zero" wyniesie minimum 15000zł dla prostego parterowego domu ,bez udziwnień ,na płaskiej działce ,położonej na terenie o korzystnych warunkach gruntowo-wodnych._
To i tak nie jest wiele ,zważywszy ,iż przyjmuje się ,że stan zero to około 10-12% kosztów wybudowania całego domu.

----------


## KAS01

Jutro kończą mi fundament dla tego domu: http://nowydom.onet.pl/3424,1,projekt.html

Materiały wyjdą ok.10500zł
Robocizna 3500zł
Kanalizacja pod chudziakiem 1000zł.
Koparko spycharka do zdjecia humusu i wyrównania działki -160zł (2h)
Ta sama maszyna do wsypania piasku w fundament - nie wiem, bo będzie to robił jutro.

Bardzo dobre warunki terenowo- gruntowe. Fundament na 80cm.

----------


## m.dworek

areq
masz 100 % racji
pewnych rzeczy nei przeskoczysz....
u mnie wykop 500
stal 1400
beton lawy 4000
bloczki 1400 sztuk 4000
izolacje okolo 800
beton krecony na wieniec fundamentu 600
deski jakies 600
 6 dniowek zlotej raczki 600

i to na razie tyle a nie mam jeszcze zasypane piachem
nie mam chudego betonu
nie mam kanalizy a wydalem juz okolo 12 000

----------


## areq

Jeszcze jedna ważna rzecz....
*NA FUNDAMENTY NIE OSZCZĘDZAMY!!!*
Kupujcie do salonu gresy za 50 nie za 80zł/m2  ,kupujcie tańszy kominek , kupujcie tańszą armaturę ....ale na fundamencie nie oszczędzajcie!!!!!

_To banał ,ale jak źle wykonacie fundamenty ,będzie się to mściło przez cały okres użytkowania budynku.Przede wszystkim należy tak zaprojektować fundamenty,aby jak najbardziej dostosować je do warunków gruntowo-wodnych na działce. I tu druga uwaga: koniecznie należy wykonywać badania gruntowo-wodne. To jest kwota 600-800zł a można oszczędzić po wykonaniu badań ,przy wykonywaniu fudamentów wielokrotność tej kwoty. Np. projektanci w projektach typowych zakładają posadowienie ław fundamentowych w warstwach gruntów średniowysadzinowych np. piaski gliniaste lub gliny średniospoiste.Jeśli po badaniach na działce okaże się ,że mamy np. piaski średniozagęszczone niezawilgocone to odchodzi nam wykonywanie podbetonów. Konstruktor, na etapie adaptacji do warunków miejscowych, może zmniejszyć szerokość ław fundamentowych np. z 60cm na 40cm....itp._

----------


## KaiM

Dobre wyliczenie - u mnie właśnie wyszło 15tys przy pracy własnej i prawie 90mb fundamentu - ława i ściana wys. 81cm lana z gruchy w szalunkach. Również nie starałem się oszczędzać

a propos badań gruntowych - można czasem zaoszczędzić, to fakt - a można trafić jak u mnie. Przy badaniach wyszło że mam glinę i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Konstruktor przy adaptacji zrobił je płyciej żeby nie stały w wodzie - ale za to szerzej, max zmiana to była z 60cm na 100cm. Najdziwniejsze jest to że na tej metrowej ławie stoi teraz komin oraz może z 3mb ściany - ważnej i nośnej konstrukcyjnie - no ale jednak tylko 3mb  :Smile:  no cóż, nie mądrowałem się tylko zrobiłem jak kazał. Tego się potem już nie da poprawić

pozdrawiam KaiM

----------


## mack

moje fundamenty:
opinia glebowa	 146,40 zł 	działka	opłaty	fundament
usunięcie humusu	 450,00 zł 	dom	usługi	fundament
stal,drewno do fundamentów	 2 000,00 zł 	dom	materiały	fundament
wytyczenie domu	 400,00 zł 	dom	usługi	fundament
zaliczka za fundamenty	 500,00 zł 	dom	usługi	fundament
beton + zaliczka na bloczki fundamentowe	5 000,00 zł	dom	materiały	fundament
bloczki fundamentowe	 1 500,00 zł 	dom	materiały	fundament
kierownik budowy fundamenty odbiór	 300,00 zł 	dom	usługi	fundament
bloczki fundamentowe	 3 000,00 zł 	dom	materiały	fundament
fundament	 3 500,00 zł 	dom	usługi	fundament
fundament	 1 500,00 zł 	dom	usługi	fundament
piasek do fundamentów	 2 300,00 zł 	dom	materiały	fundament

Razem: 20 596

----------


## Alina Lozowska

Dom z poddaszem  pow.uzytkowa razem 190 m kw- mam ustalone 12.000 za fundament, sciany parteru i pokrycie stropem Terriva 2 oraz schody. (okolice Poznania)

----------


## areq

> Dom z poddaszem  pow.uzytkowa razem 190 m kw- mam ustalone 12.000 za fundament, sciany parteru i pokrycie stropem Terriva 2 oraz schody. (okolice Poznania)



Rozumiem,że sama *robocizna?*

----------


## areq

> Dom z poddaszem  pow.uzytkowa razem 190 m kw- mam ustalone 12.000 za fundament, sciany parteru i pokrycie stropem Terriva 2 oraz schody. (okolice Poznania)



Rozumiem,że sama *robocizna?*

----------


## Wojty

Tia, mowicie o fundamentach to  i ja przedstawie swoje  :wink: 
Z gory uprzedzam - nie podaje cen, bo nie chce mlodo osiwiec
(buduje sie w tych rejonach co BK - fundamenty prawie caly rok stoja w wodzie)

Na poczatek oczywiscie chudziak z betoniarni B10
Potem B25 wodoszczelny na lawy
Izolacja poziona na lawach Deitermana SuperFlex D1
A na to dla pewności jeszcze warstwa plastpapy  :wink: 
standardowo stal BST500S 12' i 6' na strzemiona
bloczki funamentowe - prawie 2000szt 14' - chcialam jak najwyzej wyjsc do góry, ze wzgledu na zaprojektowana droge
"wieniec" na scianie fundamentowej 
Izolacja pionowa Deitermana Superflex10
Styropan XPS 5cm (zastanawiam sie czy dac folie kubelkowa - juz tylko zeby ochronic styropian, przez mechanicznymi uszkodzeniami podczas zasypywania fundamentow)
Uziom fundamentowy

Narazie to koniec - w czwartek chlopaki przyjda dopiero zasypywac te moje "super fundamenty" 

Potem oczywiscie drenaż 

Oczywiscie na poczatku wezwalam geologa - i to jedyna rzecz ktorej zaluje - tzn nie zaluje ze wezwalam geologa , ale ze wlasie tego geologa. Mimo ze wszyscy w sasiedztwie mieli gliny on powiedzial ze u mie glin nie ma (niestety nie bylam przy odwiertach   :Confused:  ), odrawdzal też drenaz - bo po co jesli sa tylko piaski grube. Oczywiscie po zdjeciu humusu nic z jego "wróżenia" (nie moge tego nazwać badaniem, czy ekspertyza) nie wyszlo   :Evil:

----------


## Alina Lozowska

No tak sama robocizna

----------


## areq

Oczywiscie na poczatku wezwalam geologa - i to jedyna rzecz ktorej zaluje - tzn nie zaluje ze wezwalam geologa , ale ze wlasie tego geologa. Mimo ze wszyscy w sasiedztwie mieli gliny on powiedzial ze u mie glin nie ma (niestety nie bylam przy odwiertach   :Confused:  ), odrawdzal też drenaz - bo po co jesli sa tylko piaski grube. Oczywiscie po zdjeciu humusu nic z jego "wróżenia" (nie moge tego nazwać badaniem, czy ekspertyza) nie wyszlo   :Evil: [/quote]

He he he a może jakiś magik zaczarował grunty? 
To jest niepoważne...Nawet nie wiem jak to nazwać. Radziłbym "poprosić" tego geologa o zwrot pieniędzy....

----------


## Wojty

> Oczywiscie na poczatku wezwalam geologa - i to jedyna rzecz ktorej zaluje - tzn nie zaluje ze wezwalam geologa , ale ze wlasie tego geologa. Mimo ze wszyscy w sasiedztwie mieli gliny on powiedzial ze u mie glin nie ma (niestety nie bylam przy odwiertach   ), odrawdzal też drenaz - bo po co jesli sa tylko piaski grube. Oczywiscie po zdjeciu humusu nic z jego "wróżenia" (nie moge tego nazwać badaniem, czy ekspertyza) nie wyszlo


He he he a może jakiś magik zaczarował grunty? 
To jest niepoważne...Nawet nie wiem jak to nazwać. Radziłbym "poprosić" tego geologa o zwrot pieniędzy....[/quote]

Nawet nie chce mi sie rozmawiac z gosciem. facet ogolnie nalezy do tych ktorzy nie lubia jak sie im ktos sprzeciwia. Poza tym mial wiele innych rad - np. zebym wylewala lawy juz w kwietniu mimo ze woda byla 30 cm ponizej ( po wykopaniu najmniejszego dolka mialam zaraz wypenionego go po brzegi woda)- "to nic nie szkodzi, troche wody wejdzie w beton, nic sie nie stanie".   
A najlepsze jest to ze kolez jest "dr" i wyklada na uczelni...

----------


## areq

No to miałaś "standardowe" warunki do rozpoczęcia prac ...w lipcu. W kwietniu przy wysokich poziomach wód opadowych /_tak opadowych - zatrzymuja się na warstwie słaboprzepuszczalnych gruntów jakimi pewno u ciebie były piaski gliniaste spoiste_/. Koleś powinien Ci podpowiedzieć,aby zacząć prace,aż teren troszkę podeschnie...do tego nie trzeba mieć dr :smile: 
....Ale mam nadzieje ,że reszta prac już przebiegła pomyślnie?!!!!

----------


## Wojty

areq-zrobilam dokadnie tak jak napisales - zaczelam budowe na poczatku lipca - bylo kilka dni upalnych wiec troche teren wysechl. Ale i tak tam gdzie byla glina woda podeszla, jednak, na szczescie w wiekszosci odyparowala na drugi dzien po wykopaniu dolu.  
A u mne bylo tak jak piszesz - piaski gliniaste vel glina piaszczysta a miejscami tez czysta glina i mala warstwa piasku grubego   :Confused: .

----------


## mack

> areq-zrobilam dokadnie tak jak napisales - zaczelam budowe na poczatku lipca - bylo kilka dni upalnych wiec troche teren wysechl. Ale i tak tam gdzie byla glina woda podeszla, jednak, na szczescie w wiekszosci odyparowala na drugi dzien po wykopaniu dolu.  
> A u mne bylo tak jak piszesz - piaski gliniaste vel glina piaszczysta a miejscami tez czysta glina i mala warstwa piasku grubego  :-?.


Ławę fundamentową lałem bezpośrednio w grunt - glinę i po odkopaniu części ławy wygląda bardzo solidnie - równo jakby lana w szalunkach

----------


## krzychust

Ja właśnie skonczylem sam fundament:
Przez urlop dużo robiłem we własnym zakresie razem z moim ojcem :smile: 
Dom 11x9
Wykopanie ręcznie fundamentów na 0,7m po mechanicznym zebraniu humusu ok 0,3m  :smile: 
szerokość 45 do 50cm
zazbrojenie koszt stali ok 1000zł brutto jakies 300kg
te 0,7 m zalane betonem b20 z betoniarni - 4500zł brutto
potem bloczki 4 warstwy - 2100zł
fachowiec od bloczków 900zł.
Czyli mamy ok 8000zł
Liczyłem od totalnego zera, czyli z kupnem projektu, adaptacją,pozwolenia, itd... do tego stanu 12000 zł

----------


## Wojty

mack - nie wiem jaki ma to zwiazek z tym co napisalam   :Confused:  

moj geolog namawial mnie na lanie wody do wykopu pod lawy, gdzie bylo 30cm wody!!
i czy lalabym to w szalunkach czy bez to woda i tak tam by byla   :cool:

----------


## Gerion

> Tia, mowicie o fundamentach to  i ja przedstawie swoje 
> Z gory uprzedzam - nie podaje cen, bo nie chce mlodo osiwiec


He he, miałem dokładnie tak samo jak Ty. Tez wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, też beton B20 z hydrododatkiem, i wyniesienie poziomu budynku dość wysoko (ławy wys. 40 cm + 9 warstw bloczka betonowego). Piachu do zasypania 500 ton. Izolacje - podobnie jak Ty... Dlugość fundamentow 106 mb. Kosztowało mnie to prawie 28 tys, mimo, że wywalczyłem naprawdę super ceny za materiału (np. B20 za 213 zł brutto za 1m3 + 10 zł brutto za dodatek hydrotechniczny; bloczki betonowe po 1,87 zł/szt - ponad 2250 sztuk...) U mnie same ławy kosztowały prawie tyle co cały fundament  Krzychusta. No ale nie moglem wydać mniej przy takich warunkach glebowych i wodnych i takim usytuowaniu działki.

Dlatego uważam, że jak ktoś pyta ile za fundamenty, to musi brać mnóstwo czynników pod uwagę. Bo raz przeczyta, że można zrobić za 10 tys.., źle sobie wyliczy i potem się zdziwi, że mu wyszło o 100% więcej.

pozdrawiam
Gerion

----------


## Wojty

gerion - to mnie troche pocieszyles  :wink:   :big grin:  

Tez miales izolacje Deitermana, czy jaks podobna? I styropian XPS? 
Duzo dales za izolacje - bo ja sie ostro tragowalam bezposrednio u producenta, a styropianu sie troche naszukalam we Wrocku   :Confused: 


Aha - ja mialam B25  :wink:

----------


## 71kkk

> Ja też bedę miał duże koszty, Jestem w trakcie. Mam fundamenty w obwodzie ok 85m + ganek i taras (taras 25m2). Na pewno przekroczę 30 tys.


no wlasnie , przegladam te niezwykle frustrujace posty typu fundament za 12000 pln i niewielke rozumiem-

u mnie po obwodzie sciana 100 mb h 120, poza tym plyta fundamentowa o pow 220 i grubosci 25 cm, sciana wylewana, poza tym deitermnann i styropian - razem zrobota kolo 30 000 pln. 
ceny - beton b25 po 172 pln, stal 1400 tona za fi12, wiec drogo czy tanio?

----------


## 71kkk

> Wiecie co ...jak  czytam ,że ktoś wydał na fundamenty 6000zł  to mi się śmiać chce...Dziwnym trafem najczęściej Ci sami po wybudowaniu średniego domu "chwalą się" ,że wydali na dom: ..... "uuuu" ze 300tk.....
> 
> Przyjmuje 100m2 w parterze bez ścian nośnych wewnętrznych:
> 
> 1. Zdjęcie humusu + Wykop /można ręcznie samemu ale trzeba mieć dużo czasu/ min. 500zł
> 2. Deski szalunkowe ok. 400zł / przy laniu w grunt można to pominąć/
> 3. Beton B-20 10*4*0,5*0,4+ok 4m3 na "wydziwnienia" =12m3 * 190 netto=2280zł
> 4. Zbrojenie stal 12 i 6 na strzemionka min. 600zł w pretach min 800zł pocięte
> 5. Kanoldy /czy też jak to zwią bloczki bet/ ok 900szt *2zł =1800zł min
> ...



popieram kolege, moim zdaniem przy domku 250m uzytkowej- fundamenty to kolo 30 000 tys

----------


## dorotazab

O matko to teraz jak to czytam to Wam wszytskim napisze ile nasze fundamenty kosztowaly - wiec - na poczatku napisze Wam ze nie robilismy tradycyjnego fundamentu - poniewaz po badaniach gruntu okazalo sie ze fundament musi byc specjalny z powodu wysokich wod gruntowych a takze "miekkich" warstw nosnych gruntu... jak to tlumaczylo biuro przeprowadzajace adaptacje budynku.

Wiec wymienilismy grunt pod cala powierzchnia domu na glebokosc 1 metra, zasypalismy kamieniem, na ktory zazbroilismy wielgachna plyte fundamentowa grubosci 30 centymetrow (ona spelniac bedzie funkcje stopy fundamentowej) kolejno postawilismy sciany fundamentowe (beton) no i skonczylismy na etapie chudego betonu - reszta na wiosne.

Koszt fundamentu to *63 000 zlotych* - zawiera: 

- wszytskie materialy za ktore nie placil wykonawca tylko my sami (a raczej rodzice kierujacy nasza budowa aby "nikt na tym nie zarobil")

- transport (najdrozszy byl transport kamienia pod plyte fundamentowa 7.140zl!!!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  )
- drenaz (okolo 700 zl)
- kierownik budowy (750 zl)
- wytyczenie budynku przez geodete (500zl)
- no i oczywiscie robocizna (czyli praca naszej dzielnej ekipy w tym roboty ziemne)- tu juz lacznie z piwem dla robotnikow! (12.500 zl)
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


suma sumarum - nazbieralo sie tego wszytskiego no nie?

----------


## anpi

U mnie prawie 18 tys. zł za fundament o wymiarach ok. 10x10 m, wys. 1,5 m, z wieńcem. Szczegóły w moim dzienniku. Dodam tylko, że stal kupowałem najdrożej jak tylko się dało  :ohmy:  bo chciałem uciec przed "unijnym" VAT-em, i wyszedłem na tym jak Zabłocki na mydle. Bo stal i tak przez rok leżała i czekała, a jak bym ją kupił tuż przed rozpoczęciem budowy - byłbym jakieś 1500 zł do przodu. Niestety - za głupotę i słuchanie "dobrych rad" trzeba płacić  :Evil:

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

*a jak sie klasowały ceny za fundament w 2006r. ?*

wycišgam  wštek  :smile:

----------


## michcioizi

witam
ja obecnie będe płacił za fundamenty 7000 zł
w tym mam szałowanie,zbrojenie , betonowanie ,murowanie z bloczków , ocieplenie fundamentów wraz z izolacją 
dom parterowy to i fundament jest duży 18,6x9 taki jest dom

----------


## K74

ok. 26.600,-
całkowita długość 75 mb, prace ziemne, ławy 30x60 (beton lany bezpośrednio do gruntu), ściany z bloczków M-6, izolacja pionowa i pozioma na ławach i ścianach, zasypanie (dużo piasku weszło, bo jest spora różnica poziomów na działce), podbeton
Nie wliczam geodety, ani kanalizacji pod chudziakiem.

----------


## prymasek

> witam
> ja obecnie będe płacił za fundamenty 7000 zł
> w tym mam szałowanie,zbrojenie , betonowanie ,murowanie z bloczków , ocieplenie fundamentów wraz z izolacją 
> dom parterowy to i fundament jest duży 18,6x9 taki jest dom


coś tu mnie wszyscy ściemniają 
moje fundamenty długość 80 metrów różna szerokość
materiały
to 3400 beton 
1000 zł stal 
500 cement
1000 papa
1000 izolacja wilgociowa 
1200 styropian 
300 żwir
3000 bloczki (1400 sztuk)
razem 11400
robocizna 10000

----------


## Heath

michcioizi pisze chyba tylko o robociźnie.

mnie fundamenty pod dom 147 m pow. użytk. wyszły ok. 31 tys.
Murowane z bloczków, musieliśmy podnieść dom względem drogi i wysokość ściany z ławą wynosi 175 cm. W tym izolacja pionowa, pozioma, wykopy, robocizna, stal, bloczki itp, piach na zasypanie, ocieplenie, geodeta , kanaliza i chudziak na poziomie zero.

----------


## michcioizi

oczywiście pisałem tylko o robociznie - przepraszam poprawiam sie  :smile: 
a jeżeli chodzi o reszte ile kosztował mnie cały fundament to napiszę jak go go postawię

----------


## fasola25

> witam
> ja obecnie będe płacił za fundamenty 7000 zł
> w tym mam szałowanie,zbrojenie , betonowanie ,murowanie z bloczków , ocieplenie fundamentów wraz z izolacją 
> dom parterowy to i fundament jest duży 18,6x9 taki jest dom



to ja poprosze o namiary na firme, ktora zrobi mi fundament (tez dom parterowy, o podobnych wymiarach) za 7000
we Wroclawiu ceny siegaja 20000 za sama robocizne oczywiscie
pozdrawiam

----------


## moniqa_1977

Projekt Proxima z Domusa: http://www.domus.wroc.pl/projekt1.html?id=22

Fundametów około 100 mb.
Działka trudna - tj. mokra i ze spadkiem.
Fundamenty - przez co rozumiem ławę z B 25 , bloczki (7 warstw), izolację poziomą i pionową, 
żwir do zasypania + beton B-15 na chudziak, robociznę murarzy + 2 x pracę pompy 32 m
razem > 30.000 zł   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Świerzak

> coś tu mnie wszyscy ściemniają 
> moje fundamenty długość 80 metrów różna szerokość 
> materiały 
> to 3400 beton 
> 1000 zł stal 
> 500 cement 
> 1000 papa 
> 1000 izolacja wilgociowa 
> 1200 styropian 
> ...


prymasek...
ty chyba też coś ściemniasz...
w sprawie bloczków 3000 pln za 1400 szt to wychodzi 2.14 szt. ciekawy jestem gdzie tak tanio.. no i jaki wymiar tych bloczków..
u mnie najtaniej to 3.60 pln za 30x30x19cm

----------


## kozik

2,20 z Radomia z transportem  :big grin:

----------


## prymasek

> coś tu mnie wszyscy ściemniają 
> moje fundamenty długość 80 metrów różna szerokość 
> materiały 
> to 3400 beton 
> 1000 zł stal 
> 500 cement 
> 1000 papa 
> 1000 izolacja wilgociowa 
> 1200 styropian 
> ...



nie sciemniam 2,23 zł brutto dokładnie (w drobne nie wchodziłem)
cena w Butrans w poznaniu

wymiar 36x25x12

----------


## Duży Boban

Dom 195 mkw  + 14 mkw zadaszonego tarasu. 78 mb fundamentu 60x30, ściana na 10 bloczków. Cały stan 0 z geodetą, ociepleniem, zasypaniem, chudziakiem i kanalizą 31,5 tysiaka   :cry:

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał Świerzak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				coś tu mnie wszyscy ściemniają 
> moje fundamenty długość 80 metrów różna szerokość 
> ...



No to faktycznie dość tanio
Ceny w Tarnowskich Górach na wczoraj 3,18 za bloczek 14x25x35  :ohmy:  
Ciekaw jestem czy coś się da utargować
Ma ktoś może jakiś kontakt na Śląsku z niższymi cenami?

----------


## niedzio

Fundamenty ok. 100 mb, ława wylewana z gruchy B20, dalej murowanie z bloczka betonowego (wysokość 2 m ze względu na spadek terenu), ocieplenie styropianem 10 cm, siatka, dysperbit + folia kubełkowa.
Łączny koszt materiałów z robocizną ok. 35000   :Evil:

----------


## kaczorek.

fundamenty monolityczne ok 70mb + 2 podstawy pod kominy 
robocizna + material 15000 pln 
(bez ocieplenia i izolacji zew.)

----------


## sylwia13

Witam, właśnie dostalismy wycenę fundament ze zbrojeniem na szkody górnicze, ocieplenie(izolacja) i wyprowadzenie do stanu zerowego - 36000tyś

----------


## agnieszkakusi

prymasek...
ty chyba też coś ściemniasz...
w sprawie bloczków 3000 pln za 1400 szt to wychodzi 2.14 szt. ciekawy jestem gdzie tak tanio.. no i jaki wymiar tych bloczków..
u mnie najtaniej to 3.60 pln za 30x30x19cm[/quote]
w Toruniu 2,10 z transportem. Bez fv

----------


## agnieszkakusi

ja mam juz kupioną część materiału, ale wyliczyłam resztę jaka będzie potrzebna. Razem z robocizną zamkniemy się w 16 tyś (robocizna 2,5 tyś)

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Fundament 75 mb. Ławy 80 cm szerokie,  zbrojone, ściana fund z bloczków na wysokość 9 warstw, ocieplone, zasypane chudy beton, schody wewnątrz fundamentów i schody zewnętrzne, hydraulika. Materiały plus robocizna 29000. Zmieściliśmy się w zakładanym budżecie na ten etap  :smile:  .

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

A jeżeli chodzi o bloczki betonowe to u nas można wynegocjować cenę 2.20 za sztukę przy ilości 1800 sztuk. A no i zakupy w większości w tej samej hurtowni.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

my tez bierzemy materiał z jednej hurtowni, poza tym blisko miejsca budowy więc odchodzą koszty transportu.

----------


## jolka009

u mnie wyszło 17000 za materiały i wykopy i ok. 8000 robocizna.
Razem 25 000. Projekt Sopran 4 z MTM Styl.

Robione miesiąc temu

----------


## agnieszkakusi

czytam i czytam i wychodzi na to, że jestem "najtańsza". A ja marudziłam, że tak dużo płacimy za fundamenty....

----------


## ewelina_i_marek

U nas powierzchnia około 120 m2, wykopy, deskowanie, zbrojenie, ocieplanie, izolowanie, zagęszczanie, zasypanie piachem, bloczki, chudziak i robocizna wyszły 31 000,00. Okazuje się, że wcale nie drogo. Ot w sam raz.

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

> czytam i czytam i wychodzi na to, że jestem "najtańsza". A ja marudziłam, że tak dużo płacimy za fundamenty....



a czy bierzesz pod uwagę metraz domu? bo nie wszyscy go tutaj podaja przy kosztach fundamentu, poza tym , nie podaja tez jakie sciany buduja 1W, 2W czy 3W  ?

----------


## jacekot

> u mnie wyszło 17000 za materiały i wykopy i ok. 8000 robocizna.
> Razem 25 000. Projekt Sopran 4 z MTM Styl.
> 
> Robione miesiąc temu


Ciekawe bo właśnie podliczyłem swoje koszty
materiały około 17 tyś (zostało trochę cegieł , stali ) + robocizna 8000 tyś
co daje  25 tys dom 130 m2 powierzni urzytkowej + garaż 34 m2

Jacek

----------


## agnieszkakusi

słoneczny słonecznik, dom ponad 140 m, ściana bk 24+15 styropian

----------


## tacek2006

Witam w sobote skończyłem piwnice ( bez stropu i garażu) naszego kraba- 3. Piwnice mam zrobione pod całym domem. Naprawdę warto. za dużo kasy kosztowały mnie ściany fundamentowe. 
*Podsumuję koszty.* 
Roboty ziemne - 2150zł 
Beton B-15 - 19,5 m3 x 170zł 
bloczki fundamentowe - 2100 szt x 2,7 zł 
Deski - 1500zł (kupiłem 4 kubiki, dwa wystarczą na ławy i strop) 
Drut zbrojeniowy fi14 ok 700zł (udało sie tanio kupić) 
Cement - 1,5 t 
Styropian 5mm do ocieplenia scian 2m3- zupełnie wystarczy 
Bloczki wapienne do licowania i ok. 500 cegieł (rodzice mieli na magazynie  
Robocizna: ławy 900zł, mury 1750zł 
Piach miałem z wykopu ( grunt piaszczysty) 
Przy pracach był jeden murarz oraz 4 pomocników(ja i rodzinka) w porywach do 6 osób. 
Poszło szybko i sprawnie w sumie 10 dni roboczych zeszło na całe wymienione prace. 
Do końca listopada strop i kominy.

----------


## Karsyk

Ja mam zamiar w 2007 roku  za fundament 52mb wysokosc 1m za materialy wszystkie oraz wykop zaplacic do 9000zl plus 3500zl robocizna przy czym zastrzegam ze robocizna jest hmm po kosztach mam na mysli tania anonimowa ekipa do wymurowania fundamentow  :wink:  murowali juz 3 innym kolesm i jest ok, pozatym mam super kierownika ktory robi super robote i zna sie na tym. do mam zabudowy 88m2

----------


## sylvia1

fundamenty z ociepleniem, zabezpieczeniem przeciwwilgociowym i chudziakiem całość 22,5 tys obwód 45 mb

Karsyk zycze powodzenia ale za 9 tys ?

----------


## Karsyk

nie wiem jak w warszawie ale w slupsku tak to wyglada jutro moge przeslac konkretna wycene swoich fundamntow, jak mowilem te 9000zl sa bez robocizny ale jak nabardziej z ociepleniem i izolacja,

----------


## Sarabanda

Koszt fundamentów na przedwczoraj: *28 tys.*
Obwód 50 m. Ława z betonu B20, ściana fondamentowa trzywarstwowa - bloczek, styropian i 1/2 bloczka, "chudziak" z betonu B15 z matami zbrojeniowymi. Pod chudziakiem rury kanalizacyjne, ryra do kominka i rura na doprowadzenie wody. 
Fundamenty są prześliczne!

----------


## frykow

> Koszt fundamentów na przedwczoraj: *28 tys.*
> Obwód 50 m. Ława z betonu B20, ściana fondamentowa trzywarstwowa - bloczek, styropian i 1/2 bloczka, "chudziak" z betonu B15 z matami zbrojeniowymi. Pod chudziakiem rury kanalizacyjne, ryra do kominka i rura na doprowadzenie wody.


Kurka, dużo! Jakie masz rozmiary tych ław, bo nawet przy 1x1m (przesada!) to za beton wyjdzie jakieś 10tys zł, a za bloczki i ocieplenie jakieś 4-6tys zł.

EDIT: Aa, teraz widzę że jeszcze w cenę wliczasz chudziaka z zbrojeniem.. no to już będzie bardziej ok...  :wink: 




> Fundamenty są prześliczne!


Spróbowały by nie być   :Lol:

----------


## Krzysztofik

Fundament w sierpniu2006, długość ścian 65m, wysokość 1,2 m  
materiały 13600 zł, robocizna mój urlop  :Wink2:

----------


## odaro

> ściana fondamentowa trzywarstwowa - bloczek, styropian i 1/2 bloczka, "chudziak" z betonu B15 z matami zbrojeniowymi


Pierwszy raz słyszę o ścianie fundamentowej trzywarstwowej - ale w sumie zaczynam z budową.
Jaką grubość ma taka ściana. Jak są murowane bloczki?
Czy można zastosować taką ścianę do każdego projektu domu?

W sumie to co się zyskuję taką ścianą lepsze ocieplenie?

----------


## RRobert

W projekcie też mam fund. 3-warstwowy. Ale zastanawiam się nad jego zamianą na 2-warstwowy (konstrukcyjnie możliwe). Problemem mogą być rosnące wokoło drzewa (działka leśna). Ocieplenie bez dodatkowej warstwy bloczków może nie dać sobie razdy z wrastającymi korzeniami   :Roll:     ...ale coś tam wymyślę.

----------


## Sarabanda

> Napisał Sarabanda
> 
>  ściana fondamentowa trzywarstwowa - bloczek, styropian i 1/2 bloczka, "chudziak" z betonu B15 z matami zbrojeniowymi
> 
> 
> Pierwszy raz słyszę o ścianie fundamentowej trzywarstwowej - ale w sumie zaczynam z budową.
> Jaką grubość ma taka ściana. Jak są murowane bloczki?
> Czy można zastosować taką ścianę do każdego projektu domu?
> 
> W sumie to co się zyskuję taką ścianą lepsze ocieplenie?


Ściana trzywarstwowa była w projekcie, ale nasz projekt ma niektóre parametry jak przy Pałacu Kultury...
Ponoć przy ścianie trzywarstwowej masz gwarancję, że się warstwa ocieplenia nie zniszczy.

----------


## pierwek

długość ławy 76m
szerokość 50cm (w garażu 40)
wysokość ławy wyszłą 50cm
wysokość ścianki fundamentowej 125cm

zdjęcie humusu 550zł
beton 23 m3 -  5900
pompa (wyszło dużo bo musiała czekać na dodatkow pare m3 betonu)- 1000
bloczki fundamentowe 1800 - 6500
piach do zasypania fundamentów - 18 MANów po 25t 360zł/samochód (be FV) - 6500
fadroma do zasypania + wynajem skoczka - 600zł
piasek płukany do murowania 25t (bez fv) - 650zł
cement 400zł/t 1,8t - 700zł
styropian hydromax 5cm + dysperbit 240kg + folia kubełkowa - okolo 3000zł
"fachowcy" - 8000
deski na szalunek (do odzyskania) - 1200zł

RAZEM okolo 31000 (a pewnie trochę więcej bo piszę z pamięci)

po prostu masakra
w ubiegłym tygodniu chciałem zamówić strop (czas oczekiwania 2-3tyg) a tu dowiedziałem sięże producent BETARD wstrzymał zamówienia do końca miesiąca !!!!! nie mogą się wyrobić...
Jak za komuny   :sad:  

Jak widać mnie dużo kosztował piach - ale u mnie w jednym miejscu było 50cm humusu w innym 30 - generalnie dużo humusu i duża dziura się zrobiła

----------


## pierwek

właśnie sobie przypomniałem że jednak 20 MANów weszło w fundamenty a nie 18. Raz było 16 potem dowieżli 6 ale "trochę jeszcze piachu zostało" na zewnątrz...

----------


## mynia_pynia

Koszt fundamentów (stanu zerowego) do tego projektu:
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/?p=detail&id=166

to 36 tyś - ze wszystkim. Ja nic nie robie koło tego, tylko się pojawiam na budowie.
Fundament mam podwuższony do 0.8m nad gruntem, a w głąb gruntu jest - chyba na 1.1m albo 1.2 m.

powiem że ta cena mnie zabiła, ale kolezanka rok temu u tego samego wykonawcy płaciła 28tyś, a ma dużo niższy.

----------


## pierwek

Przy tak wysokim fundamencie jest chyba sens zastanowić się nad podpiwniczeniem. Ludzie piszą że piwnica to duży koszt... ale gdy masz kupićpiachu żeby zasypać fundament to i tak koszt jest duży.

No chyba że jest wysoka woda gruntowa. Tak niestety jest u mnie. A w piwnicy fajna kotłowani i graciarnia by była...

----------


## mynia_pynia

Niestety ale nie ma mozliwości zrobienia piwnicy.
Bałam się jak będzie to wyglądać wizualnie, ale u mojej koleżanki jest facet który ma fundamenty 2m nad ziemie i dom jest nowoczesny - wygląda to fantastycznie, aż żałuje że nie zrobiłam sobie na 1,5m tak jak planowałam na początku.

----------


## pierwek

Nie wyobrażam sobie czegoś takiego nawet. Mi podobają się domy do których wchodzi się po płaskim (bez schodów).
2m nad poziom gruntu? masz może jakieś fotki? Jeżeli sostało to obsypane ziemią i wygląda jakby dom stał na kopczyku to porażka. No chyba że wielka działka i jakoś te 2m zginęło...

----------


## fasola25

tez chetnie zobacze jak taki podwyzszonu dom wyglada
u nas w projekcie jest 45 cm pow poziomu gruntu, a zrobimy co najmniej 75 cm

----------


## agnieszka9_0

Witam wszystkich  :smile:  Nie wiem czy piszę w odpowiednim temacie ale mam nadzieję,że jednak znajdzie się ktoś,kto mi coś podpowie. Zamierzam rozpocząć wykop fundamentów latem 2016 ale jestem trochę niespokojna jeśli chodzi o koszt. I chciałabym się orientacyjnie zapytać na jakie koszta mam się przygotować. Bo już się przekonałam że jest dużo naciągaczy którzy chcieliby podwójną stawkę za wszystko. A niestety jak widzą kobiętę to myślą,że się nie zna to uda się naciągnąć. Chcę wybudować dom z tego projektu http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-wisnicz-dm-6292-KRF1204. Będzie wykonany betonowy strop zamiast drewnianego. Rozmawiałam z jednym facetem to mi powiedział,że około 30 tyś za  same fundamenty i chciałam się zorientować tak dla własnego spokoju. Może ktos się bardziej orientuje? Chodzi mi o wykopanie i zalanie.

----------


## bolek1

agnieszka9_0 orientacyjnie to 30 tys. za same fundamenty to jest kosmos jeśli jest to cena za samą robociznę. 
No chyba że w te 30 tys. wchodzi wszystko tj. koparka, geodeta, szalunki, beton i stal na ławy fundamentowe, bloczki betonowe do ścian fundamentowych, cement, piach, zasypanie i zagęszczanie pod chudziaka, hydroizolacja i termoizolacja fundamentów no i wreszcie praca Panów murarzy. To wtedy można uznać orientacyjnie że byłoby ok dla Ciebie (nie znając szczegółów projektu i warunków gruntowo-wodnych twojej działki).

----------


## agnieszka9_0

z tego co on mi mówił to wychodziło,że ławy szalunki i beton. Bo jeśli chodzi o robociznę to polecał mi typowych panów z pod sklepu,że taniej wyjdzie ale co mi z tego jak pózniej  byłoby coś nie tak i trzeba byłoby poprawiać po nich. Teraz trochę się boję,bo jak mi tak każdy będzie chciał pomóc i wykonać robotę to kolorowo nie będzie  :wink:

----------


## bolek1

Dowiedz się za co konkretnie ta cena. Czy robocizna, materiał, koparka i to co napisałem wcześniej to wtedy będzie można ocenić czy jest ok. Bo z tego co napisałaś w drugim poście wynika że tylko materiał ale też nie wiadomo jaki konkretnie.
Jeśli kompletnie nie wiesz o co kaman i liczysz że ktoś Ci pomoże to się mylisz. Budowa jest jak wojna a ekipy "fachowcuf" tylko czekają na takie łatwe golenie klienta. Dobrą radę Ci dam jeśli nie znasz się na budowie albo nie masz czasu to poszukaj firmy która Ci wybuduje stan surowy albo jakiś etap (np. fundamenty), spisz umowę dokładną z cenami, co za co i ile. Skonsultuj wcześniej umowę ze swoim kierownikiem budowy, który musi być niezależny od ekipy, która będzie budować i wtedy dopiero podpisuj umowę.
Wbrew pozorom budowa przez firmę nie musi być droższa od budowy pana mietka murarza z wieloletnim doświadczeniem. Bo porządne firmy mają swój sprzęt (np. szalunki systemowe, stemple, koparkę, zagęszczarkę czy najważniejsze urządzenie na budowie niwelator itd) i nie musisz wtedy latać, tracić czas, paliwo na szukanie oddzielnych podwykonawców. Porządnym firmom zależy na bardzo dobrej opinii wśród klientów przez co stawiają po 5 domów w sezonie. A pan miecio z pomocnikiem postawi jeden i też jest zadowolony tylko że konsekwencje ponosi później inwestor. Bo chudziak krzywo wylany, bo ściany krzywe i koszty rosną na tynkach i podłogach itd.
Ale i tak podstawa to solidny kierownik budowy, który trochę kosztuje ale jest na każdym etapie budowy, jeśli nie co tydzień i umie opierd... porządnie.

----------


## MiśYogi

agnieszka9_0,

Bolek1 ma rację, niestety. Pan spod sklepu do pomocy potrzebny jest jeden, żeby coś podać czy przytrzymać, a dwóch musi być sensownych i już pracujących razem. I w wielu sytuacjach to jest absolutne minimum, żeby praca szła szybko i było tanio. Z panem Mietkiem spod sklepu jest ten problem, że lubi dostawać dniówki, a jak już dostanie, to już następnego dnia nie przyjdzie, bo na piwko już ma.
Z firmami trzeba rozmawiać wcześniej, jeśli ktoś ma robić całość, bo mają swoje terminy. Tak na szybko, możesz znaleźć kogoś konkretnego do małej pracy na dwa dni, na dłużej nie ma szans, bo ludzie też mają własną pracę. Osoba sensowna na budowie, to jest ciężar z głowy. Sama wszystko przemyśli wcześniej, dobrze pomierzy i nie da nic zepsuć. Robota idzie i wtedy widać, że chłopaki spod budki, wcale nie są tańsi.

Co do oszczędności, osobiście uważam, że powinno się robić wszystko szybko, solidnie i dokładnie, nie żal 5 minut na dodatkowy pomiar, nie żal czasu na szalunki systemowe, ani pieniędzy na chudziak czy badanie gruntu, bo poprawki kosztują dużo więcej. Nie zrobi się solidnych wykopów czy odkrywki, nie zaszaluje sensownie, to potem już się nie chce pilnować grubości otuliny, wysokości czy szerokości ścian, bo i tak jest już jeden wielki syf.  :Smile:

----------


## MichalPoti

ile placicie za fundamenty pod koniec 2015 roku?

----------

